# 2013 allroad is finally in the garage



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

for the first time since I earned my drivers license in 1984, and over half a million miles clocked, I don't own a VW. I've gone through a varied selection of boring cars since those days:

1982 Diesel Rabbit LS (hand me down in '84, learned to drive stick) 14k
1986 GTI (new) 100k
1989 GTI (new) 130k
1991 16V GTI (new) 242k
1991 16V Passat wagon (hand me down winter car) 21k
2003 20th AE GTI (new) 76k
1984 GTI (winter car) 32k
2008 R32 (new) 68k

but today I stepped away from VW and traded the R32 for a wagon























2013 allroad Premium Plus, advanced key, Nav+. Clear bra done on the front end, mirrors and tailgate area, tint coming soon. 

Pretty jazzed over the toys in this thing and the extra space... and the smokin' deal. :beer:


Fantastic service at http://www.audishrewsbury.com from Mike Fleming and GM Chris Rich. Great guys :thumbup:
http://www.audishrewsbury.com/index.htm


----------



## DirtD1ver (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice, I can't wait for mine to get here. I got the same color.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Congrats!!!! It's a great looking vehicle.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

had to chuckle when I realized the plate lights were LEDs


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

Been a month since delivery, finally had tint done today and got a copilot for long commutes


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks great! Btw, I think I live in the same neck of the woods as I've seen your car on the road. if it is, then it looks even better in person!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

I love how tint just takes the looks of this car to the next level. Very nice!!!!


----------



## GCAutoparts (Aug 25, 2011)

What color is that? nice Allroad:thumbup: Please take that hideous sticker off the hatch


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

Incrementalg said:


> Looks great! Btw, I think I live in the same neck of the woods as I've seen your car on the road. if it is, then it looks even better in person!



are you in MA? If yes, you may see it every day on the Pike going to/from Framingham





GCAutoparts said:


> What color is that? nice Allroad:thumbup: Please take that hideous sticker off the hatch


 That's Monsoon Gray... the Fourtitude sticker is hideous?


----------



## spl1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

*What does BDA stand for?*

What does BDA stand for? Blast Danger Area?


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

spl1011 said:


> What does BDA stand for? Blast Danger Area?


hehe... no. BDA is the airport code for Bermuda


----------



## mikey97 (Sep 16, 2003)

looks great doug! who did the tint?


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

16v said:


> hehe... no. BDA is the airport code for Bermuda


 I was thinking it stood for Big Daddy's allroad.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

mikey97 said:


> looks great doug! who did the tint?


 Mike I went up to Tint King http://www.tint-king.com/ in Billerica. They've done 5 cars for me now plus my work truck. Highly recommended




and lets see some shots of your new ride


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

Great choice.. I just picked my Monsoon Grey Allroad up from Mike & Kyle as well.. Great guys to deal with!

Enjoy it...


----------

